# California Rocket Fuel has worked wonders for me



## YoshiSAS (Nov 5, 2012)

Hey all, I've been a member of this forum for a very very long time (although I haven't been active), but as you can tell, I've been struggling with this stuff for a long time.

I have been diagnosed with generalized anxiety disorder, major depressive disorder, social anxiety disorder, and worse of all (for me) schizophrenia.
I've been struggling with these mental illnesses for a long time, and they have completely destroyed my life.

If you look through my previous posts (if they still exist) you can read my in-depth story which I wrote before I found out at 18 years old that I had schizophrenia. As you can probably imagine, schizophrenia only made my social anxiety much worse.

I used to struggle to go outside and be seen in public, to hang out with friends, to talk on the phone, or even to text friends through FaceBook. There's a lot more things I struggled with that I have posted about in the past.

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

Since I've been on so many medications, I thought I would post some about my experiences with them.

I have been on 4 different SSRI antidepressants Prozac, Zoloft, Lexapro, and Celexa. Each of these worked in their own way and had different side effects, but wasn't completely effective in solving my anxiety or depression. SSRI's do work, in my opinion, but they have many side effects and just didn't work right *for me*. Most psychiatrists recommend this is where you start with medications, since they are effective for MOST people.

After I went to the psych-ward for 34 days (related to my schizophrenia) I started having panic attacks in there because I was forced into an environment that I wasn't mentally prepared for, so they prescribed me Ativan, which is a benzo. Now, 2 years later (1 month ago) I was just prescribed Ativan again for anxiety after going to the psych-ward a second time (only for 2 days this time). Although extremely effective, this medication is very addictive and has very high abuse potential, so they only prescribe this short-time, and I start tapering off right as soon as I leave the hospital.

The most effective medication for me is unsurprisingly a benzo, but that is only for short-term treatment. If you struggle with panic attacks and have tried other medications already, psychiatrists will typically prescribe you a benzo for short-term treatment. Short term being like 2 months maximum. Although some people stay on them for much longer, the vast majority do not. I would not recommend taking these unless you have a temporary high-pressure situation at work or college, such as a public speaking class that you can't talk yourself out of.

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

*Now, its time to tell you about the drugs that have been working for me.*
After multiple SSRI's didn't work, my doctor decided that a SNRI might - *Effexor*. This has been BY FAR the most effective (non-benzo) drug that has worked for me. It took about a month to start noticing it's effects and about two months total for all of the results to show. Everyone noticed a big difference in me after I started taking this.

Unfortunately, insomnia is a side effect of this medication that did not go away for me. I did have sexual side effects too, but don't worry, those go away relatively quickly. Because of my insomnia, my doctor prescribed me an additional antidepressant of a different type, called *Remeron* which is considered a tetracyclic antidepressant. Unlike other antidepressants, this one works within 40 minutes. It's prescribed specifically for depression/anxiety/insomnia, and by god it whooped my ***. The first time I took it was yesterday, and a half hour later I was completely out of it. I felt honestly high, great, and very very tired. I was asleep within an hour after taking it, which was the designated purpose of it.

But my God I woke up this morning, and I feel like a new person. I took it too soon and fell asleep early (6:30 PM) so I'm currently writing this at 4:20 AM. I have a burst of energy, I actually feel like going to work, I feel like socializing. I feel like hanging out with family and friends and actually feel bored for the first time couped up in the house just playing video games all day like I have been for the last 3 years.

This drug combination (remeron and effexor) has actually been so effective for people that it has earned itself a nickname - *California Rocket Fuel*. Do a Google search and you can read up all about it. I had no idea it was called this before I was prescribed these medications, it's actually pretty funny to me. Because I feel like I'm on some rocket fuel!

Since it's only been a day that I've been presribed Remeron, I can't really speak on its effects completely. I'll update this thread or make a new one specifically about the rocket fuel in about a week or two. Although I don't have that much experience, as I've said, it only takes 40 minutes to work. It's a fast acting antidepressant, and by far the best one I've ever tried. I've never had the energy to wake up at 4 o'clock in the morning and write something like this.
*Today is going to be a productive damn day! [insert Negan gif]*

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

By the way, (unrelated to SAS) my antipsychotic for my schizophrenia is Abilify, which after trying 5 different antipsychotics, has worked best for me. I won't get into details here, since this is a forum for social anxiety.

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

*TL;DR - I've tried over 10 different medications total. I was recently prescribed a new combination called California Rocket Fuel (Google it) which has worked wonders so far.*

*Anyways, post below your comments/questions and I'll be glad to answer any of them, I just wanted to post about some of my experience and what I finally found which has seemingly worked for me and a lot of other people that have posted about it.*


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Glad its finally worked out for you with your new med combo !!! I too have found 3 years of complete remission on my medication - no combo though !

btw, remeron will work for sleep in 40 mins but the proposed full antidepressant waiting time is round 2 to 4 weeks I believe so still shorter than most.


----------



## YoshiSAS (Nov 5, 2012)

SFC01 said:


> Glad its finally worked out for you with your new med combo !!! I too have found 3 years of complete remission on my medication - no combo though !
> 
> btw, remeron will work for sleep in 40 mins but the proposed full antidepressant waiting time is round 2 to 4 weeks I believe so still shorter than most.


That's good to know! I'm still feeling great, and I'm not sure if it's because of the Remeron, or because I finally got 12 hours of sleep after usually only getting 5. I'll keep you guys updated in a couple weeks on how I'm feeling and if I still am enjoying it.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

Great to hear! Different things work for different people. I tried Zoloft + Remeron and it worked no better than just Effexor alone... So I'm just taking the Effexor now.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Well thats great!


----------



## YoshiSAS (Nov 5, 2012)

forgetmylife said:


> Great to hear! Different things work for different people. I tried Zoloft + Remeron and it worked no better than just Effexor alone... So I'm just taking the Effexor now.


Exactly. Well said. Everybody has different chemistry, and everybody reacts differently for different drugs. I'm in no way saying that Effexor + Remeron are the best combo, just that it has worked great for me.

How is the Effexor working?


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

YoshiSAS said:


> Exactly. Well said. Everybody has different chemistry, and everybody reacts differently for different drugs. I'm in no way saying that Effexor + Remeron are the best combo, just that it has worked great for me.
> 
> How is the Effexor working?


I was on it for 6-8 months, I think it was definitely doing something. I was on max dose. I'd probably rate it a 6/10. It was better than nothing and kept my depression and the darkest/deepest blues at bay... I think it was slightly more potent than the Zoloft I tried (when I was on Zoloft only).

It worked fine but the only thing that kinda bothered me was that it seemed to blunt my emotions which has been my experience with all ssri/snri's I've tried. So I went on search for the perfect AD and came across Tianeptine. I took that one for a year and it worked even better but I eventually became addicted to it and started taking high doses. And At high doses of that one, my emotions were even more so blunted than with any other AD... Now that I'm off of it, I have cravings for it and am still suffering a psychological withdrawal because it was basically an opioid at high doses. So now I'm back on the Effexor only and at a low dose and going to titrate back up if needed. It's been a total roller coaster ride.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

forgetmylife said:


> It worked fine but the only thing that kinda bothered me was that it seemed to blunt my emotions which has been my experience with all ssri/snri's I've tried. So I went on search for the perfect AD and came across Tianeptine.


Hi, was that the tianeptine sulphate or sodium you were using ? and assume you were buying off the web rather than getting it from a doc?


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

SFC01 said:


> Hi, was that the tianeptine sulphate or sodium you were using ? and assume you were buying off the web rather than getting it from a doc?


i tried both. both are the same thing just the sulphate has a more gradual onset and extended half-life so you don't have to dose as often. very risky substance though, especially if you have a history of past abuse. i wouldn't go one mg over the recommended therapeutic range which is 12.5mg x 3 a day. 25 - 30mg dosed at once and it basically becomes vicodin. bad news!!! and yes I got it off the internet for pretty cheap


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

forgetmylife said:


> i tried both. both are the same thing just the sulphate has a more gradual onset and extended half-life so you don't have to dose as often. very risky substance though, especially if you have a history of past abuse. i wouldn't go one mg over the recommended therapeutic range which is 12.5mg x 3 a day. 25 - 30mg dosed at once and it basically becomes vicodin. bad news!!! and yes I got it off the internet for pretty cheap


Thanks mate, yeah have read about the withdrawals etc at high doses.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Guna have to look this up now lol


----------



## Captainmycaptain (Sep 23, 2012)

I don't think being on two medications for one day merits "It has worked wonders for me".


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Welp I got prescribed this after mentioning it to the pdoc today. We shall see how it goes.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

good luck naes, keep us all updated, and watch out for the munchies on mirtazapine - jeez !!


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

SFC01 said:


> good luck naes, keep us all updated, and watch out for the munchies on mirtazapine - jeez !!


but...cookies are like my best friend...


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Glad it works for you, but the reason California Rocket Fuel beat Parnate in the StarD trials is quite obvious: the median Parnate dose was only 39 mg.

My prescribed dose of Parnate was 120 mg. Research the efficacy of high-dose Parnate.


----------



## UKguy (Sep 30, 2013)

So this raving review was written after 1 day on the medication? OP promised to come back with further updates but has not done so. 

Give me a break. I fail to see how combining two basically ineffective medications suddenly makes for a miracle cure.


----------



## Cassoulet94 (Apr 3, 2014)

UKguy said:


> So this raving review was written after 1 day on the medication? OP promised to come back with further updates but has not done so.
> 
> Give me a break. I fail to see how combining two basically ineffective medications suddenly makes for a miracle cure.


More than one month on effexor. But one day on remeron. So basically his review is about effexor.

Effexor is not useless. You're not universal so you may be frustrated with it because it did not work for you (it didn t for me either) but it does not mean it won't work for others.


----------



## Cassoulet94 (Apr 3, 2014)

UltraShy said:


> Glad it works for you, but the reason California Rocket Fuel beat Parnate in the StarD trials is quite obvious: the median Parnate dose was only 39 mg.


That's a ridiculous dose.


----------



## Hordak (May 5, 2017)

YoshiSAS said:


> I have been on 4 different SSRI antidepressants Prozac, Zoloft, Lexapro, and Celexa.


Were you zombified by SSRIs? (anhedonia, apathy, indifference, flattened emotions etc.)


----------



## UKguy (Sep 30, 2013)

Duckbruck said:


> Were you zombified by SSRIs? (anhedonia, apathy, indifference, flattened emotions etc.)


Find someone who isn't... that is what they seem to do... just blunt every emotion down both good and bad.


----------



## Hordak (May 5, 2017)

UKguy said:


> Find someone who isn't... that is what they seem to do... just blunt every emotion down both good and bad.


granted, it's difficult to find someone who isn't.
These should be mentioned as side effects in the patient information leaflet, but aren't.


----------



## UKguy (Sep 30, 2013)

Duckbruck said:


> granted, it's difficult to find someone who isn't.
> These should be mentioned as side effects in the patient information leaflet, but aren't.


You will usually find something like 'solemness' listed on the PIL which is what covers their *** for the total lack of emotions people experience. Likewise something vague like 'sensory disturbance' is usually how they pass off the bizarre and debilitating brain zaps, dizziness, sweating, and so on that people experience when missing a dose or withdrawing.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

That's so amazing. Good job.


----------



## Hordak (May 5, 2017)

UKguy said:


> You will usually find something like 'solemness' listed on the PIL which is what covers their *** for the total lack of emotions people experience. Likewise something vague like 'sensory disturbance' is usually how they pass off the bizarre and debilitating brain zaps, dizziness, sweating, and so on that people experience when missing a dose or withdrawing.


*lol*

I remember a school friend who was on an SSRI once and he was totally zombified, didn't even cry when his father died in an accident. He went to the doctor and complained about the zombification and the doctor responded: _"You will get used to it!"_

He then trashed the pills down the toilet :grin2:


----------



## Cassoulet94 (Apr 3, 2014)

Duckbruck said:


> granted, it's difficult to find someone who isn't.
> These should be mentioned as side effects in the patient information leaflet, but aren't.


I was not. And I was taking the max dose of paroxetine, which is the most potent sert inhibitor of all ssris. Everyone reacts differently. Effexor did not make me feel zombified either, it was just that efficient.


----------

